# G7X Mark II focus issue?



## MYKEU (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all, I've recently purchased a G7X Mark II for vlogging and I have noticed something with the continuous AF whilst recording. If I focus on the background and then bring an object towards the lens, the camera does not automatically focus on that object. 

However, if I have the dial set to Manual and do the same (WITHOUT recording and SERVO turned on), the object focuses.

Here is a video of it:






Any ideas?


----------



## MYKEU (Sep 24, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas ?


----------

